# Osprey in Flight 2014



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

One of my favorite birds to photograph is the dramatic Osprey, especially when they're pursuing or have caught the fish they work so hard for.

Here are a few recent shots, taken near Cedar Bayou and on a tank in South Texas. I hope you enjoy them!

_All images Â©Cissy Beasley_


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great set of shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

stargazer said:


> Very nice !!!!


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> Great set of shots. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, and you are most welcome!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Good shots.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Gfish said:


> Good shots.


Thank you very much; I had a wonderful time getting them!


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

FISHROADIE said:


> Very nice pictures thanks for sharing.


I'm glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

super


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

The Machine said:


> super


Thank you!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Excellent*

Man those are just fantastic. I'm just starting to get into bird photography. I do good with cars and r/c cars but birds are altogether different. Do you use a gimbal mount? If so which one?

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great Shots, Congrats!


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

griz said:


> Man those are just fantastic. I'm just starting to get into bird photography. I do good with cars and r/c cars but birds are altogether different. Do you use a gimbal mount? If so which one?
> 
> Griz


Thank you very much! I use this head on my tripod: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=&sku=682023&Q=&is=REG&A=details

However, all of these shots were taken handheld, using my 500mm lensâ€¦that was an armload for a petite lady, but I got it done!

Good luck with your photography!


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

Law Dog said:


> Great Shots, Congrats!


Thank you! :smile:


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

There used to be a pair on the Blanco River that I used to love watching.

They always came out on sunny clear days.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks I didn't know about that gimbal. Looks very nice and a lot less expensive than the Wimberly. I just bought a Tamron 150-600mm and it sure is heavy compared to my other lenses. My hands aren't very steady these days I think I'll do much better with the mount.

Griz


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice, Cissy.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Jobo is good stuff.
I just picked up this http://acratech.net/long-lens-head . Trying to get the total weight down this year. 300 2.8 IS and 500 f4 IS are heavy enough but put it all together with tripod, flash / bracket, gimble and walking trails was becoming a real chore.
Really thinking about selling my 500. the 300 and a 2xIII are giving me acceptable results with just that setup and much, much lighter


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great shots, thanks for sharing


----------

